
2019 was second hottest year on record - ljf
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jan/15/climate-emergency-2019-was-second-hottest-year-on-record
======
ljf
When coupled with this: [https://news.sky.com/story/crack-in-antarctic-
glacier-why-th...](https://news.sky.com/story/crack-in-antarctic-glacier-why-
the-melting-ice-sheet-will-affect-the-uk-11908767) \- is feels like we are at
risk of things moving faster and changing more than we might expect.

